# No offence to our colonial friends intended



## Davee1234 (Aug 4, 2009)

An Australian Love Poem.

Of course I love ya darlin
You're a bloody top-notch bird
And when I say you're gorgeous
I mean every single word
So ya bum is on the big side
I don't mind a bit of flab
It means that when I'm ready
There's somethin there to grab
So your belly isn't flat no more
I tell ya, I don't care
So long as when I cuddle ya
My arms can reach round there
No sheila who is your age
Has nice round perky breasts
Yours just gave in to gravity
But to me they're still the best
I'm tellin' ya the truth now
I never tell ya lies
I think its very sexy
That there's dimples on ya thighs
I swear on nanna's grave now
The moment that we met
I thought you was as good as
I was ever gonna get
No matter what u look like
I'll always love ya dear
Now shut up 'cos the footy's on
Go fetch another beer.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hysterical thanks for posting


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2009)

pmsl  nice one


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Brilliant...pmsl.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2009)

The chap I work with is from New Zealand, his opinion or Aussies is not for polite, or even impolite circles...


----------



## HelenP (Aug 12, 2009)

Did everyone else read that in a (silent!) Australian accent ?

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 12, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Did everyone else read that in a (silent!) Australian accent ?
> 
> xx



Maybe


----------

